# HCG levels test



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

I got my first ever bfp last week.  So far I have no date to attend to attend for the early scan after treatment.  I'm pretty crampy at times on and off and have some light brown cervical mucus discharge. What I'm wondering is , is there anywhere you can go to get the HCG levels tested to check that they are going up? I think it would set my mind at ease if I knew that the levels are going up


----------



## Fingers crossed xx (May 5, 2012)

Hi yellow hope

Why don't u just ring hosp is it rfc u with nd they will possibly give u early scan sooner mite put ur mind at ease xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yellow

Where you with the Rvh??
I cant remember..

You could contact your local early preg clinic and say you are concerned etc.. Thats what i did only difference being i had started to bleed.

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I asked the RFC if they would do one for me but they said no, they have clamped down on them apparently. The EPU's phone number is (02 90632303 and they can get you an appointment within the next few days for an early scan. I had one at six weeks and they could see everything.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yellow

Did you get bloods done??

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jilly and WeeEmma.

I knew there'd be no point in contacting the RFC, but what I did do is buy a clearblue conception hpt and it dated me at 5wks + which was right for the time I tested. So I'm taking everything ultraeasy at work and home until I get scanned. Jilly I really hope that Mr Hunter is able to give you some answers that will help you and your DH. I will be thinking about you tomorrow xx

WeeEmma-I hope all goes well at your next scan, hopefully they will see more at the next visit than they did today.  The scans sometimes are not that easy to decipher and it can be all to do with the positioning. Will be thinking about you and the wee bubs too xx


----------

